# Roomba Appreciation Thread <3



## Deleted member 134556 (Oct 21, 2020)

Discuss


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 21, 2020)

I know what a roomba is, but I've never seen one in the UK, only in the U.S.. we still prefer to use traditional vacuum cleaners. Idk why


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 21, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


>


Oof whytho?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 21, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Discuss View attachment 91630


Aww, look at the cutie
*feeds it Cheeto*
<3


----------



## DireDrag0n (Oct 26, 2020)

Bruh, we let our Roomba vacuum our basement and she’s legit been GONE for two days. Istg if she’s sneaking in the wine closet...

Teenagers these days.


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Oct 28, 2020)

my roomba went down stairs in 1 piece and at the bottom it was in 30 pieces... hmmm


----------



## Ramjet (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 29, 2020)

Speaking of Roombas..


----------



## Rassah (Oct 29, 2020)

Love my Roombas. Kinda want to make little french maid outfits for them, but new ones have a camera at the top so the frills will get in the way


----------



## Ramjet (Oct 30, 2020)

Rassah said:


> Love my Roombas. Kinda want to make little french maid outfits for them, but new ones have a camera at the top so the frills will get in the way


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 30, 2020)

Ramjet556 said:


>


My god, that's fucking horrifying.

...Now where can I buy 10 of these?


----------



## DireDrag0n (Oct 30, 2020)

Update on the runaway Roomba: We found her, but now she's all scratched up! No idea what happened, but I doubt she's disappearing again any time soon.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Oct 30, 2020)

DireDrag0n said:


> Update on the runaway Roomba: We found her, but now she's all scratched up! No idea what happened, but I doubt she's disappearing again any time soon.


Thoughts and prayers that she gets better. Some roombas are just harder to take care of than others, but still need just as much love.


----------



## Skittles (Oct 30, 2020)

My battle Roomba!


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 30, 2020)

Skittles said:


> My battle Roomba!
> View attachment 92536


Nice!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Oct 30, 2020)

Skittles said:


> My battle Roomba!
> View attachment 92536


Beautiful


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Rassah (Oct 31, 2020)

We nicknamed ours Dusty. Full name Dustin Huffman


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 31, 2020)

Skittles said:


> My battle Roomba!
> View attachment 92536


Wait wait wait.

Where do you get such a trusty and unwavering steed?


----------



## noobatnoon (Oct 31, 2020)

DireDrag0n said:


> Update on the runaway Roomba: We found her, but now she's all scratched up! No idea what happened, but I doubt she's disappearing again any time soon.


Maybe it got into a fight with another roomba or something, i dunno.


----------



## congratuleggtions (Nov 11, 2020)

Rassah said:


> We nicknamed ours Dusty. Full name Dustin Huffman


a roomba of culture!


----------



## Foxy Emy (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## ben909 (Dec 1, 2020)

there is an imposter in this thread


----------



## Pygmepatl (May 22, 2021)

Skunks like roombas!


----------



## Guifrog (May 25, 2021)

Goomba Roomba


----------

